# NFL playoffs



## dale (Jan 6, 2013)

well, my team just bit the dust for the year. oh well. we had a great run for being in total rebuild mode.
i can't stand the redskins, but it looks like they're dominating so far in this one. i guess i'm a broncos fan the rest of the year.
go peyton!!!!!


----------



## Foxee (Jan 6, 2013)

The Steelers likewise washed out so I guess we'll be rooting for Redskins, they're a friend's favorite team and otherwise I don't have a dog in the fight.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 6, 2013)

dale said:


> well, my team just bit the dust for the year. oh well. we had a great run for being in total rebuild mode.
> i can't stand the redskins, but it looks like they're dominating so far in this one. i guess i'm a broncos fan the rest of the year.
> go peyton!!!!!



Well the Colts lasted one day longer than my Bengals.  Lol, only because they were scheduled to play one day later!  The Bengals lost a game they played horrible in by only 6 points.  If they had played even mediocre they would have won.  How sad.


----------



## dale (Jan 6, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Well the Colts lasted one day longer than my Bengals.  Lol, only because they were scheduled to play one day later!  The Bengals lost a game they played horrible in by only 6 points.  If they had played even mediocre they would have won.  How sad.



our receivers must have been vying for the butterfingers award or something. they were dropping everything.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm am an ever hopeful Falcons fan. They _could_ beat either the Redskins or the Seahawks -- but they lost to Tampa Bay last week, so you never know.


----------



## moderan (Jan 6, 2013)

My team's out (Bears) they didn't really have a chance with that porous Oline. I'm behind Atlanta. I loathe anything Manning or NFC North or Cowboys. Seattle has a good chance-Russell Wilson seems to be the real deal and they have good people on both sides of the ball. I think NFC over AFC this time around.


----------



## dale (Jan 6, 2013)

moderan said:


> My team's out (Bears) they didn't really have a chance with that porous Oline. I'm behind Atlanta. I loathe anything Manning or NFC North or Cowboys. Seattle has a good chance-Russell Wilson seems to be the real deal and they have good people on both sides of the ball. I think NFC over AFC this time around.



i seen where you all might be getting our interim coach bruce arians as head coach next year. maybe. i think the chargers
want him, too.


----------



## moderan (Jan 6, 2013)

He's on a lot of lists. I wouldn't be unhappy though I'd prefer Gruden if they can get him to break his tv deal, since he has experience with the Tampa 2.


----------



## dale (Jan 6, 2013)

well, at least that game worked out the way i wanted it to. lol. sherman cracks me up.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 6, 2013)

I hope Arians is ok, seems like a nice guy even though he is Big Ben's secret bedfellow.


----------



## DuKane (Jan 7, 2013)

Used to watch this back in the days it was shown on Channel 4 in UK, was a big Oilers fan, then it disappeared along with the said Oilers so lost interest.
Now get live games first thing in the morning, which is cool, just can't decide on a team.
Just watched the Redskins get walloped by the Seahawks, have a sneaky feeling for the 49'ers. 
So that's the kiss of death for them!

But the real joy, the NHL's on its way back, go Blackhawks!!!!


----------



## Whisper (Jan 7, 2013)

If this works out the way it should, the AFC title game will probably be more exciting then this years Super Bowl.


----------



## dale (Jan 7, 2013)

Whisper said:


> If this works out the way it should, the AFC title game will probably be more exciting then this years Super Bowl.



seems like that's the way it usually is. i'm hoping for a denver vs seattle superbowl, though.


----------



## moderan (Jan 7, 2013)

Ew. I don't mind Seattle, but Denver?


----------



## dale (Jan 7, 2013)

moderan said:


> Ew. I don't mind Seattle, but Denver?


lol. i'm from indianapolis. this pretty much requires me to be a peyton manning fan, no matter where he goes.


----------



## moderan (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't stand the Colts because of the Baltimore carpetbaggers, the Irsays. Don't much like Peyton Manning...but what I like least is all the announcer-fawning over him. Just get a room, man. It was the same with Favre, and it's the same with Rodgers.
I hear ya, though. I'd root for Urlacher no matter where he went. Well, except for Green Bay.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 7, 2013)

Off topic -- but is anyone watching the Alabama/Notre Dame blowout? I really didn't think it was going to be this bad. I know you're supposed to pull for your conference, but I was hoping against hope that Alabama would lose. (My wife went to Auburn, so she was too.) I think my team, Georgia, deserves extra props -- they were essentially a play away from beating Alabama and winning the SEC championship. Somehow -- they are ranked 7th. Bah.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 8, 2013)

dale said:


> seems like that's the way it usually is. i'm hoping for a denver vs seattle superbowl, though.



That would be pretty cool. Except I'd have a hard time deciding who I want to win. My sense of storytelling wants Denver to win because of the "he'll never play again," Manning comback, but at the same time, Seattle's only been the title game once in their history and never won so there is a story there too.


----------



## dale (Jan 8, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Off topic -- but is anyone watching the Alabama/Notre Dame blowout? I really didn't think it was going to be this bad. I know you're supposed to pull for your conference, but I was hoping against hope that Alabama would lose. (My wife went to Auburn, so she was too.) I think my team, Georgia, deserves extra props -- they were essentially a play away from beating Alabama and winning the SEC championship. Somehow -- they are ranked 7th. Bah.



yeah. as a notre dame fan......i had to turn it off at halftime.  that was just too painful to watch.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2013)

dale said:


> yeah. as a notre dame fan......i had to turn it off at halftime.  that was just too painful to watch.



The refs ruined the game.  I hate when the outcome of the game isn't determined by the players, but instead by the men in stripes.  Notre Dame gave up the first touchdown, but on the ensuing drive the pass to Eifert along the sideline wasn't even reviewed, which even the announcers said was ridiculous.  That play would have gone for a first down, and continued a possible game tying drive.  Then on the muffed punt, where a Alabama player was blocking a Notre Dame player and ran into his own guy causing the fumble that Notre Dame recovered, Notre Dame was flagged for a penalty giving the ball back to Alabama, AND 15 yards which put them at midfield in awesome field advantage.  Then when Notre Dame was down 14, and Eifert caught another pass, they ruled a fumble and almost didn't review THAT play either.  It was unreal.  Notre Dame was then put into such a deep hole that it took their power running game totally out of the playbook.  It was perhaps one of the worst officiated games I have ever seen.  This college football bowl season has shown that there is becoming a problem with referees.  There have been so many poorly officiated games that the powers that be need to take a look into what it will take to solve the problem.


----------



## moderan (Jan 9, 2013)

Unfortunately...I see Green Bay vs. New England in the end. I'm heartily sick of both franchises but my crystal ball says they'll meet. I'd prefer Baltimore cuz their team never shoulda left in the first place, and Atlanta or Seattle because they rarely get into the later rounds, but my inner prognosticator says no.
Too bad about the Golden Dome. I hate them anyway. I root for ASU cuz I played two seasons there but I don't follow the college game.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 9, 2013)

People have been saying Green Bay will be in the Super Bowl the last couple of years, and they have not. The thing that's hurt Green Bay (the last several years) is that they've are a one trick pony. All they have is a passing game. Their running game sucks and there def is soft. That's not to say they're not a threat, but SF is the better of the two teams. Even Seattle is a better team. Therefore, I see:

 SF vs Seattle in the NFC Title game
Denver vs NE in the AFC title game

 SF vs Denver in the Super bowl and I can live with that.


----------



## moderan (Jan 9, 2013)

Green Bay operates much like the Dolts used to. Run up the score and unleash the pass rush. Their D is soft against the run but few teams run when 21 down. I agree that SF is the better team but I just have a feeling. I don't want to see Peyton Manning or any Manning not named Archie in the Super Bowl. I'm sick of hearing their names and I'm sick of the hype. And it's never going to end. It made me stop watching football commentary.
I don't see Denver beating New England anyway. May be the last hurrah for the Pats but they are who they are and they do what they do.


----------



## dale (Jan 12, 2013)

well, that really bit the big one. that pretty much seals the deal on the patriots being on the afc side of the superbowl.
denver was the only team with a chance to take them out. i can't believe that denver downed the ball with 31 seconds
left in regulation. indianapolis would have never done that with manning.


----------



## dale (Jan 13, 2013)

well, it's official. i no longer care who wins of the remaining teams. the seattle and denver games won't be matched, no matter what.


----------



## dale (Jan 20, 2013)

looks like atlanta isn't as overrated as i thought. since every team i say i want to win has lost
so far? i'd like to now come out and say i really want new england to win against baltimore next.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 20, 2013)

Bummer. It was looking like the Falcons were going to pull it off. Oh well.


----------



## dale (Jan 20, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Bummer. It was looking like the Falcons were going to pull it off. Oh well.


they finished off like the broncos finished off. instead of ending the game playing to win, they ended the game playing not to lose.
they should have came out in the 2nd half just as aggressive as they were in the 1st.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2013)

BAL vs SF: I like that, especially since the last time Bal was in the SB was in 2001 and SF 1995. I think it's a nice match up and will be well worth watching.


----------



## moderan (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree. I am pleased to have been wrong about who would be participating. I back the Ravens on sentimental grounds.


----------



## Brock (Jan 21, 2013)

I picked SF and Houston at the beginning of the season.  Regarding Atlanta:  Any team with that much talent that blows so many first half leads has a coaching problem.

My superbowl pick: Baltimore by a field goal.  I never thought I'd be saying this about Baltimore, but WHAT AN OFFENSE!!!


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Jan 21, 2013)

My early prediction is a win by the older Harbaugh. Baltimore 20 San Fran 16

Hail to RG3 in 2014!!


----------



## moderan (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd like that. Dunno about "RG3". If Henry Melton stays healthy, he might win the MVP that Tommie Harris didn't.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm picking Harbaugh's team to win the Superbowl.


----------



## moderan (Jan 22, 2013)

*sound of crickets*


----------



## Whisper (Jan 22, 2013)

Whisper said:


> I'm picking Harbaugh's team to win the Superbowl.



Fine, I thought I'd get a little chuckle out of that.
I'm picking Baltimore to take it all 24-17.


----------



## Brock (Jan 22, 2013)

It's amazing how long it took the Niners to pull themselves out of salary cap hell.  When the league first implemented the salary cap, the Niners went about business as usual and signed a slew of superstars, not caring about what it would cost them in the future.  Remember Young, Rice, Norton, Watters, Floyd, ect. on that last Superbowl team?  We're talking about nearly two decades... and they've had some pretty dismal teams since then.

Also, something to keep in mind:  I don't think the Niners have ever lost a Superbowl.


----------



## moderan (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations to Ray Lewis, who won his final game and will be seen on the gridiron nevermore, and to the Ravens and their fans. The 49ers tried to make a game of it but fell short.


----------



## dale (Jan 5, 2014)

colts goin to foxboro next week. woot-woot. any of you all watch that miraculous comeback yesterday?


----------



## Gyarachu (Jan 5, 2014)

dale said:


> colts goin to foxboro next week. woot-woot. any of you all watch that miraculous comeback yesterday?



I saw most of the first half, then tidbits of the rest. Ridonculous. It's nice to see they can pull it off without Peyton, but I'm sure they're still lamenting his loss after watching him this season. Then again, I doubt it'll take much patience before Luck begins total domination.

Retroactive disclaimer: I don't intentionally follow football. Just when it happens to be on the screen.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 5, 2014)

All discussion is futile as the Broncos are simply unstoppable


----------



## dale (Jan 5, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> All discussion is futile as the Broncos are simply unstoppable



yeah. except, of course, for that time they went to lucas oil stadium. ha ha


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 5, 2014)

dale said:


> yeah. except, of course, for that time they went to lucas oil stadium. ha ha



We don't need to discuss that time View attachment 5164


----------



## dale (Jan 5, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> We don't need to discuss that time View attachment 5164



lol. no. i am actually expecting a denver/seattle superbowl. but....that's the same matchup i was expecting last year....so who knows.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 5, 2014)

dale said:


> lol. no. i am actually expecting a denver/seattle superbowl. but....that's the same matchup i was expecting last year....so who knows.



I think it'll be that or Pats/Seahawks. To be honest I think the Broncos are the only team whose record doesn't necessarily say much about. I don't know if we're as good as it says we are. But then sometimes we obliterate people. So idk...


----------



## Hunter56 (Jan 5, 2014)

Next week it's going to be...

Saints @ Seahawks 

49ers @ Panthers

 Colts @ Patriots

Chargers @ Broncos

Highly doubt Saints will beat Seahawks or Chargers beat Broncos.

I think with the epic comeback Colts had that they stand a good chance against Patriots.

Panthers and 49ers is tough to say as Panthers haven't been in the playoffs for a bit and never with this core lineup. 

I don't care too much who wins though, the Vikings have a lot of work to do before they'll be back in the playoffs...


----------



## dale (Jan 5, 2014)

Hunter56 said:


> Next week it's going to be...
> 
> Saints @ Seahawks
> 
> ...



what i'd LIKE to see is colts/panthers. and yeah....i've been a vikings fan since i was a kid, just because before the colts moved here
from baltimore....people in indiana just picked a team to like. mine was minnesota. don't really know why. i was just a kid. probably just
 cuz i liked their name or uniforms or something silly. but i kind of follow them every year still because of that.


----------



## Hunter56 (Jan 5, 2014)

dale said:


> what i'd LIKE to see is colts/panthers. and yeah....i've been a vikings fan since i was a kid, just because before the colts moved here
> from baltimore....people in indiana just picked a team to like. mine was minnesota. don't really know why. i was just a kid. probably just
> cuz i liked their name or uniforms or something silly. but i kind of follow them every year still because of that.



That's actually how (I think) I started liking them, I was young and I thought it was funny and cool that they were called the Vikings and wore bright purple.  And, ironically, I'm from Maryland, where the Colts came from. You cannot talk football here with an older person without them bringing up "how the Colts got up and moved to Indianapolis in the middle of the night without telling anyone!" :tongue2:


----------



## Whisper (Jan 6, 2014)

dale said:


> what i'd LIKE to see is colts/panthers. and yeah....i've been a vikings fan since i was a kid, just because before the colts moved here
> from baltimore....people in indiana just picked a team to like. mine was minnesota. don't really know why. i was just a kid. probably just
> cuz i liked their name or uniforms or something silly. but i kind of follow them every year still because of that.



It's funny how and why people like teams. Growing up, I was an army brat so I never had a real home team. When I was 9 my father was watching the Super Bowl between the Dolphins and Washington (yes it was the Dolphins undefeated season). I asked who he was hoping to win and he said Washington. I didn't know anything about the teams then, but 'just because' I bet him 50 cent the fins would win. I won, and they've been my fav ever since.

However, I live in Charlotte, N.C. so it's been a struggle recently as I really like the Panthers now. I have a Jersey from both teams. Last year I went to see the Dolphin and Panther preseason game. I wore my Fin jersey and she wore the Panther jersey. When we went to see the Cowboys and Panther game, she wore her boy's Jersey and I wore My Panthers. It all worked out in the end.


----------



## Pandora (Jan 6, 2014)

Sad for the Packers, super sad for my Falcons, super super sad the season is almost over, there's always next year.


----------



## OliverGrey (Jan 7, 2014)

I really hope the Chargers don't win. If the Broncos lose to a team they really should beat for a second straight year, I may lose it.


----------



## dale (Jan 11, 2014)

getting ready for the colts game. woot-woot. no. i know in all probability, we won't win. but GOD!!!!!! i wanna see brady get slapped down tonight.


----------



## dale (Jan 12, 2014)

well, that certainly bit the big one. guess i'm rooting for the broncs here on out. go peyton!!!!!


----------



## dale (Jan 21, 2014)

ha ha. guess i hit it this year. brady choked. oughtta be a great superbowl.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 21, 2014)

We've got this, the inexperience of the Seahawks will be their biggest fault. Between the coach and Peyton and the explosiveness of the offense, there is just gonna be too much for them handle.


----------



## dale (Jan 21, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> We've got this, the inexperience of the Seahawks will be their biggest fault. Between the coach and Peyton and the explosiveness of the offense, there is just gonna be too much for them handle.



if the seahawks were at home for this game, i'd give them more of a chance. 

but hey....i've nicknamed this "the weed bowl". ha ha. we have the 2 states that legalized marijuana in the superbowl.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 21, 2014)

Right! Crazy. I wish it was here or at Washington. Just because you wouldn't be able to see the game through the haze! View attachment 5197


----------



## Foxface (Jan 22, 2014)

I literally could not be happier now that the Patriots are out...I am a Packers fan and can't stand Brady of Belichek

I am not rooting for any specific team in the bowl but will be watching

Foxface


----------



## ppsage (Feb 2, 2014)

36 to nothing Seahawks with 3 minutes to go in the third. I am officially slightly optimistic.


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 2, 2014)

The Donks will never change. Elway let me down four times in childhood, redemption mediocre. Now, Peyton gets to experience that stinging Denver disappointment. Maybe next year they can buy some defense.


----------



## Gyarachu (Feb 2, 2014)

I almost never watch football, but I'm a Peyton fan, and this game is making me sad  The man has had pretty much 0 help in total.

But hey, 8 points, at least it's not a total blowout.


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 2, 2014)

Man, what an embarrassing beating.  The game was technically out of reach on the first play of the third quarter.

I wanted Manning to win this one, too.  I saw him running back and forth on the line calling audibles trying to make anything happen.

Not the way I thought it was going to go, but Denver was never in it.


----------



## Gyarachu (Feb 2, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Man, what an embarrassing beating.  The game was technically out of reach on the first play of the third quarter.
> 
> I wanted Manning to win this one, too.  I saw him running back and forth on the line calling audibles trying to make anything happen.
> 
> Not the way I thought it was going to go, but Denver was never in it.



Too true, too true. I _am_ happy for Wilson--he seems like a good kid. Certainly can't say he and the rest of the team didn't deserve it. But man that Bronco's defense was just atrocious.


----------



## bookmasta (Feb 2, 2014)

Thought the Super Bowl was next week. Then NFL Mobile started give me updates on the game. By the time I even changed to the right channel Seattle was up 29-0. Didn't bother to watch after that. I just went back to writing.


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 2, 2014)

When Manning juggled that first snap, I turned to wife and uttered something about a "bad omen."  I was joking.  I figured he'd come back and mop the floor with the kid.

Then the picks, the fumbles and the returns started happening, all too easy.  That last 8 points was simply meaningless.  I still can't figure out how you can get to the Super Bowl and then fall apart.  But many of the games have gone that way.  I think they ramp these kids up so high that any setback, no matter how slight, just deflates them.

Now the important question.  Who do you take to the post game party?  Pam Oliver or Erin Andrews?


----------



## ppsage (Feb 2, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> The Donks will never change. Elway let me down four times in childhood, redemption mediocre. Now, Peyton gets to experience that stinging Denver disappointment. Maybe next year they can buy some defense.


Don't disagree about more donkey defense but this game was about turnovers and special teams.


----------



## Gyarachu (Feb 2, 2014)

I have to defend Manning here. He did not juggle that snap. There was a breakdown in communication somewhere and as Manning was stepping up to the line the center snapped it clear over his head. I'm unsure whose fault it was.

I did think the same thing when it happened though. I hoped it wasn't setting the tone, but my hopes were in vain. Indeed, I think in such high pressure, high stakes games, one little mistake like that does have a dramatic domino effect. In my opinion, however, Peyton was the only member of his team who kept his composure and didn't choke. His stats were actually pretty good. He did what he needed to do but no one followed suit.


----------



## ppsage (Feb 2, 2014)

> Peyton was the only member of his team who kept his composure and didn't choke. His stats were actually pretty good.


I don't think anybody choked and I agree, snap wasn't his fault, but you don't beat Seattle throwing ANY interceptions much less two. And that turn over on downs at the end of the half's on somebody. What I love about this game, is, the quarterbacks didn't win it.


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 2, 2014)

Gyarachu said:


> I have to defend Manning here. He did not juggle that snap. There was a breakdown in communication somewhere and as Manning was stepping up to the line the center snapped it clear over his head. I'm unsure whose fault it was.
> 
> I did think the same thing when it happened though. I hoped it wasn't setting the tone.



I saw Manning step forward myself, and had that happened later in the game I might agree with you.  However, based on game films and potential playing rosters, the coaches usually script the first 15 plays.  They do this to check for weaknesses in the defense, but also to take the thinking out of the equation so the team can settle in.

The quarterback and the center should have known the play and the snap count for the first play.  The fact that they botched it spooked me.  That's why I wondered about an ill omen.

Funny you and I thought the same thing at the same moment.  I wonder how many others got the same inkling.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 2, 2014)

So I'm pretty thoroughly devastated.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2014)

Gyarachu said:


> I think in such high pressure, high stakes games, one little mistake like that does have a dramatic domino effect. In my opinion, however, Peyton was the only member of his team who kept his composure and didn't choke. His stats were actually pretty good. He did what he needed to do but no one followed suit.





The Tourist said:


> When Manning juggled that first snap, I turned to wife and uttered something about a "bad omen."  I was joking.  I figured he'd come back and mop the floor with the kid.
> 
> Then the picks, the fumbles and the returns started happening, all too easy.  That last 8 points was simply meaningless.  I still can't figure out how you can get to the Super Bowl and then fall apart.  But many of the games have gone that way.  I think they ramp these kids up so high that any setback, no matter how slight, just deflates them.



Every other major sport plays a seven game series which certainly serves to deflate the 'all or nothing' intensity of the one big game. I don't understand how professional competence crumbles in such a situation but it seems to happen.

Possibly dynasties calm the storm by setting a standard for everyone else to match.:calm:


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, it's Monday morning now.  I just got the morning newspaper and read the sports section.

As writers, you guys know that "the real message" often bleeds through a guy's prose.  No matter who you were pulling for, I think the conventional wisdom was that Manning was going to win--and should win.  It would be one of those Cinderella, hero trumps the odds and neck injury stories that warms hearts.

What I read today was almost apologetic.  Sure, they praised the Seahawks, but they were almost silent on the complete let-down of the Broncos.  Only once (and I think it was Aikman) who publically used the word "terrible" during the game.  Usually they put a spin on a comment like that, such as "not playing with their usual excellence."  I also read the word 'rout' in the articles.

One funny thing.  My wife is not a football fan.  She likes to watch the Packers when they win, but after Rodgers went down she cooled.

So last night I was very impressed on Russell Wilson's performance, and conveyed that to my wife.  To see if she was listening, I joked (with a straight face), _"He can do it all.  Not only is he a great quarterback, but he plays a tubby blonde chick on 'Super Fun Night'..."_

She actually stopped knitting for a second, there was a very long pause as the wheels began to spin, and then she quizzed, _"That guy who threw the pass is Rebel Wilson...?"_

Funny or not, and after reading today paper, I think Rebel probably could have beaten the Broncos.  I'm a tad on the fence about Malcolm Smith for MVP.  Obviously, he earned it.  But I look at the designation for MVP as a guy who produced for the entire game.  That would be Wilson.


----------



## M. Cull (Feb 3, 2014)

My wife and I are big fans of other teams, but just for the fun of it, we picked sides this time (with utterly no actual devotion behind it, mind) and settled in for a shootout. It's the superbowl, it's supposed to be a great game, right? This is the best vs. the best and so should be quite a show, right? 

Well, when halftime hit, all we could feel was sorry for the Broncos, who hardly even showed up. As one of my friends put it, "wait, this is the superbowl? I thought we were watching a Seahawks practice." Oh, and we also felt sorry for the people who'd blown savings accounts, rearranged weddings, taken out loans, and whatever else in order to buy superbowl tickets and experience what they hoped would be a real spectacle. 

Again, I feel no animosity or devotion for either team, and so can heartily say both "congrats, Seahawks fans!" and "my condolences, Broncos fans." Let's just all hope the game is more like a game next time round. At least the commercials were funny.


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 3, 2014)

Perhaps it was the pall of the game, but I didn't even think the commercials were that funny.

Being an older guy myself (and this morning I got up and felt that I had played the Seahawks) I do know what aches and pains, disappointment, and the feeling that you let some one down will do to your perspective.

It's my hope that Manning doesn't get up this morning, also a bit creaky, and make a snap decision to retire.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 3, 2014)

That was the worst SuperBowl ever for me, a boring one sided game. Halftime was not great,  although my
daughter really likes Bruno. Of all the RHCP songs they could have done, really? Commercials, very few good ones. 
We had watched a years past best of earlier that day with big laughs. That was lacking this year, uneventful all around.
 My thoughts are with Manning too. The funniest part of this is all the pot jokes, one big 'Super Bowl'.


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 3, 2014)

Pandi, Bruno surprised me, too.  Even Howie Long made a comment on being entertained.

I mean, I've seen every low-rent bustier Beyoncé ever bought, and twice this year I've had to listen to her no talent husband croak out a sloppy rap in the middle of her song to bring the house to a full stop.

Bruno kept his clothes on, he sings great, and he has better hair than Beyoncé's extensions...


----------



## dale (Feb 3, 2014)

one of those games. seattle was playing pretty much their absolute best. they looked like a swarm of locusts on all 3 phases
of the game. denver was pretty much playing their absolute worst. it was a total team win for seattle, and a total team loss for denver. 
all i can say is....GO COLTS!!!!!!!!! can't wait for next season.


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 3, 2014)

dale said:


> GO COLTS!!!!!!!!! can't wait for next season.



LOL.  I agree!  We were within one broken clavicle of bringing the Lombardi Trophy home!


----------



## dale (Oct 20, 2014)

i know this was a play-offs thread i started long ago...but i think i'll just make it my NFL thread on a steady basis. it was a great week for indy.
shut out the bengals....plus manning, even though he's not a colt anymore...broke that huge all-time record. great NFL week for me.


----------



## dale (Jan 3, 2015)

WILDCARD WEEK-END, PEOPLE!!!!  WOOT-WOOT!!!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 3, 2015)

My team is above the whole wild card nonsense ;D


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just hope your team doesn't meet my team like you did two years ago :lol:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wait, who's your team? Lol


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 3, 2015)

Give you a hint. The Mile High Miracle? Joe Flacco? :devilish:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh shoot, the Ravens don't stand a chance :ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## dale (Jan 3, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Just hope your team doesn't meet my team like you did two years ago :lol:



lol. i'm a baltimore fan and a carolina fan, today. tomorrow? the colts, of course....and detroit.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh yeah, today, definitely a Detroit fan lol. There's no team I wanna see go down like the Cowboys.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 3, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Oh yeah, today, definitely a Detroit fan lol. There's no team I wanna see go down like the Cowboys.





Don't disagree with that one. I hate the Cowboys too


----------



## dale (Jan 3, 2015)

it's pissing me off that espn has been pre-empting the pre-game show with this college game. it's about to end, though.


----------



## dale (Jan 4, 2015)

luck vs manning next week. woot-woot.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats Dale. Maybe Colts and Ravens in AFC championship


----------



## dale (Jan 4, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Congrats Dale. Maybe Colts and Ravens in AFC championship



that's what i'm hopin for. i hope you all smash the pats.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 4, 2015)

> that's what i'm hopin for. i hope you all smash the pats.



I must respectfully disagree.  I'm a Pats fan and will be rooting viciously against you, Mustard.  For the next week, we are enemies.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 4, 2015)

joshybo said:


> I must respectfully disagree. I'm a Pats fan and will be rooting viciously against you, Mustard. For the next week, we are enemies.



Quoth the Raven nevermore


:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 4, 2015)

Between top 4, there's no way both the Colts and Ravens get through all that. Especially the Ravens cause that means they would have to go through the Broncos


----------



## joshybo (Jan 4, 2015)

Ah, sports rivalries!  There's nothing quite like January.  Full weekends of high-stakes Handegg!  Win or go home time.  Best of luck to everyone...on the Patriots' roster.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 4, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Between top 4, there's no way both the Colts and Ravens get through all that. Especially the Ravens cause that means they would have to go through the Broncos



How can you say you'll beat the Ravens when you won't even beat the Colts?  :deadhorse:



joshybo said:


> Ah, sports rivalries!  There's nothing quite like January.  Full weekends of high-stakes Handegg!  Win or go home time.  Best of luck to everyone...on the Patriots' roster.




You mean this guy? :rofl:


----------



## joshybo (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## dale (Jan 4, 2015)

damnit. i have to keep myself from this trash-talking crap, as much as i'd like to join in. but everytime i talk
smack about an upcoming colts game, they lose. lol. superstition.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 4, 2015)

I mean, the Colts have beaten Manning before.  There's some sort of precedent, at least.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 4, 2015)

joshybo said:


> I mean, the Colts have beaten Manning before.  There's some sort of precedent, at least.





Yep. Just like the Ravens have beaten Brady. At home even :rofl:


----------



## joshybo (Jan 4, 2015)

> Yep. Just like the Ravens have beaten Brady. At home even



Two words, Mustard:  wide left.


----------



## dale (Jan 10, 2015)

i'm ready to watch today and see if flacco's gonna earn that $100 million or whatever the hell it was he got.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 10, 2015)

He'll earn it, Dale. Flacco only sucks in the regular season :lol:


----------



## joshybo (Jan 10, 2015)

I honestly think it's going to be a very good, competitive game.


----------



## dale (Jan 10, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> He'll earn it, Dale. Flacco only sucks in the regular season :lol:



i do think he's a bit overpaid, as far as quarterbacks go. but he IS good at that long ball. kind of average at everything else.


----------



## dale (Jan 10, 2015)

sorry the ravens lost, but DEFINITELY one of the best games i've seen in my life.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 10, 2015)

Such a good game!  I thought your boys had it a couple times, Mustard.  Well fought game!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 11, 2015)

Congrats on the Pats Josh. Should be interesting to see who they play next


----------



## dale (Jan 11, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Congrats on the Pats Josh. Should be interesting to see who they play next



lol. i'd be 1/2 ass satisfied to lose today, if we could lose like the ravens did last night. i'm just worried the colts are gonna have
one of those "wear a paper sack over your head for a week" losses like they do sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 11, 2015)

dale said:


> lol. i'd be 1/2 ass satisfied to lose today, if we could lose like the ravens did last night. i'm just worried the colts are gonna have
> one of those "wear a paper sack over your head for a week" losses like they do sometimes.




Maybe but don't forget they're playing Manning who can do his own paper sack dance in the playoffs sometimes. Could be interesting :wink:


----------



## dale (Jan 11, 2015)

another thing that sucks is that i really can't even dress-out for the occasion because the only colts shirt i got is a manning jersey. ha ha


----------



## joshybo (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm actually tempted to think the Colts have a better shot today than the Broncos.  Manning's playoff history is shaky and Indy with Luck has beaten him before, though the teams are different this time around.  I'm not too worried about who the Pats have to play next.  Denver is the tougher match on paper, but Brady fares pretty well against Manning and they would have to come to Foxborough, so I feel like we'd have the edge on them this year.


----------



## ppsage (Jan 11, 2015)

I just got one word for you AFC laggards to consider..............



repeat


----------



## dale (Jan 11, 2015)

ppsage said:


> I just got one word for you AFC laggards to consider..............
> 
> 
> 
> repeat



seattle's definitely going back, i'd say.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 11, 2015)

I see the Cowboys lost, I'm not really surprised.  There was a controversial play, as usual for them.  I still like them, I just don't like Jerry Jones.  A-hole delux.  Good luck, guys on your teams.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 11, 2015)

Boy, it would be real embarrassing if we were the only top 4 team not to move on.


----------



## dale (Jan 11, 2015)

time to start biting my fingernails bloody......


----------



## joshybo (Jan 11, 2015)

It looks like Denver might be out and Indy gets to lose in Foxborough next week.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 11, 2015)

joshybo said:


> It looks like Denver might be out and Indy gets to lose in Foxborough next week.




Yep you can now be sworn enemies with Dale :highly_amused:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 11, 2015)

joshybo said:


> It looks like Denver might be out and Indy gets to lose in Foxborough next week.



Ssssssssssshhh...


----------



## joshybo (Jan 11, 2015)

> Yep you can now be sworn enemies with Dale :highly_amused:



I look forward to it!  Nice to have you back amongst my friends list, Mustard!


----------



## dale (Jan 11, 2015)

joshybo said:


> It looks like Denver might be out and Indy gets to lose in Foxborough next week.



i spent too many years with manning as a colts qb. i know what he can pull off in a couple minutes. this game ain't over till the clock hits zero.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 11, 2015)

> i spent too many years with manning as a colts qb. i know what he can pull off in a couple minutes. this game ain't over till the clock hits zero.



True, but it seems a bit out of reach at this point, even for Manning.


----------



## Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Go Lions! Go... Lions?

Sorry, don't know much about American Football or watch it really. Not my cup of tea. But came across this thread and figured I might as well show some support for my state's team, who from what I hear (and the little I've seen) have been doing much better.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Dale congrats on the Colts win :champagne:


----------



## dale (Jan 11, 2015)

and....on to foxboro.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 11, 2015)

> and....on to foxboro.



We are officially sworn enemies for the week, dale.  Don't worry.  It goes by quick.  Just ask Mustard.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't like this stupid thread anyways! I... I... @#&$!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't cry Pidge it could have been worse...

On second thought it couldn't have been  :rofl:


----------



## dale (Jan 11, 2015)

i have to say...i felt sorry for manning. i don't remember the indianapolis stadium ever booing that man,
 even when he was having a shitty game. i hope he comes back next year. his last play as a quarterback
 SHOULD NOT be being sacked by the indianapolis colts. he can't go out like that.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 11, 2015)

Because, in all honesty, I feel like the Denver fans don't really _appreciate_ Manning.  They love him when he's good, but they loved Tebow when he was winning, too.  Also, I'm sure you remember how Manning had the Indy fans trained.  Hell, they still get pin-drop quiet for Luck when he has the ball.  But if Denver is ahead they show the opposing quarterback on the JumboTron during the game?  Something just feels off about the chemistry between Manning and the fans.  Mind you, as a Pats fan, earlier this season I saw fellow "fans" calling Brady washed up after a couple losses.  It's everywhere you go, I suppose.

- - - Updated - - -

I might add that I think Manning might be the best quarterback to ever play the game.  He deserves respect.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 11, 2015)

joshybo said:


> Because, in all honesty, I feel like the Denver fans don't really _appreciate_ Manning.  They love him when he's good, but they loved Tebow when he was winning, too.  Also, I'm sure you remember how Manning had the Indy fans trained.  Hell, they still get pin-drop quiet for Luck when he has the ball.  But if Denver is ahead they show the opposing quarterback on the JumboTron during the game?  Something just feels off about the chemistry between Manning and the fans.  Mind you, as a Pats fan, earlier this season I saw fellow "fans" calling Brady washed up after a couple losses.  It's everywhere you go, I suppose.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I might add that I think Manning might be the best quarterback to ever play the game.  He deserves respect.




As a Baltimorean I have to argue that the greatest quarterback of all time is John Unitas, followed closely by Joe Montana, then Manning

There was a time in Denver when fans would cheer their team for good or bad, from the Orange Crush days through all of Elway's career. I'm sure Pidge will tell you better that I. I guess things change after you win a couple Super Bowls. Fans tend to expect more.


----------



## dale (Jan 11, 2015)

i think manning is better than all of them. i mean...he breaks marino's TD record while he was with the colts, 
which was considered "impossible" by a lot of people. then brady breaks it. then manning turns around and 
smashes it AGAIN with a DIFFERENT TEAM? lol. come on. he basically CARRIED the indianapolis colts on his
back for years. we went like 14-2 one year...then he went out with the injury, and that EXACT SAME TEAM
went 2-14 without him. that right there says it all.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 11, 2015)

> he basically CARRIED the indianapolis colts on his back for years. we went like 14-2 one year...then he went out with the injury, and that EXACT SAME TEAM went 2-14 without him. that right there says it all.



Honestly, I feel like that season that the Colts might have tanked it down the stretch for Luck.  I might be wrong, but I feel like they obviously saw what their team was without an all-star qb and decided to take a dive and hand Manning his papers.  Not that it was a bad move.  I feel like Luck is a worthy successor to his crown in Indianapolis.

And I feel like Johnny U as best all time is a bit misleading, considering the differences in the league now and then.  Montana might be a good compromise, however.  He was Brady's example growing up, after all.


----------



## dale (Jan 11, 2015)

joshybo said:


> Honestly, I feel like that season that the Colts might have tanked it down the stretch for Luck.  I might be wrong, but I feel like they obviously saw what their team was without an all-star qb and decided to take a dive and hand Manning his papers.  Not that it was a bad move.  I feel like Luck is a worthy successor to his crown in Indianapolis.



 lol. there was even a little "cheer" going around town that year towards the end of the season..."SUCK FOR LUCK!!!!!"


----------



## dale (Jan 17, 2015)

damn. you new england people sure are cocky. lol. no. in all fairness, reading the comments section of this article,
most of the pat fans seem to not like this guy talking shit like that.....

http://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/2...or-patriots/cQ7wDL5RgEbUznZ4eopRsL/story.html


----------



## joshybo (Jan 17, 2015)

That article is just ridiculous.  Every team has these sorts of fans, especially when their franchise is a top-tier group on an upswing, but no game is won before it's played.  I remember how last year's Super Bowl was supposed to be one for the ages, what with Manning's insanely powerful offense meeting up against the NFL's best defense...and we know how that played out.  It was the most boring football game I've ever watched.  Am I surprised that we're facing Indy instead of Denver?  Sure.  But if anything, that just makes me worry more about Indy than I had previously given them credit for.  Understandably, I hope we blow your boys away tomorrow night so I can breathe easy going into Super Bowl Sunday, but I anticipate a good game and some good old-fashioned stress and yelling at my television late in the second half, haha.  Tomorrow night can't get here soon enough.  Go Patriots!


----------



## TKent (Jan 17, 2015)

God I wish I cared more about football so I could get into these NFL threads. They seem so... er... ummm... interesting?

- - - Updated - - -

Although I do think Tom Brady is very cute. Does that count?


----------



## dale (Jan 17, 2015)

TKent said:


> God I wish I cared more about football so I could get into these NFL threads. They seem so... er... ummm... interesting?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Although I do think Tom Brady is very cute. Does that count?



like most sports, it's probably just a matter of getting to know the teams and players more personally to get emotionally involved.
beins from indianapolis, a lot of people here are into car racing. but i just don't get car racing. to me? it's just a bunch of cars driving
around in a boring ass circle for a couple hours. and i hear people talking about the races all excited and everything. and i think....well,
i bet if i got to know the drivers and everything better, i'd probably be able to get excited about it, too. but i don't...so the only reason
i ever go to the track is just to hang outside the speedway and tailgate.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 17, 2015)

> Although I do think Tom Brady is very cute. Does that count?



Yes.  Now if you will just root for him to win this weekend _and_ during the Super Bowl, you will make me a very happy little guy!


----------



## TKent (Jan 17, 2015)

Done JBo,

Dale, I love tennis, so I can really get into professional tennis tournaments. And local teams as well  And actually I enjoy the big football events as well. The only sports I find hard to watch are basketball except the last 2 minutes and golf except the last hole. LOL


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 17, 2015)

joshybo said:


> Yes.  Now if you will just root for him to win this weekend _and_ during the Super Bowl, you will make me a very happy little guy!



The Colts won't be a major problem. I would not expect the Packers to take it so easy on your guys though. As long as Aaron has one leg under him, he's going to be problematic for every team he faces.


----------



## dale (Jan 17, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> The Colts won't be a major problem. I would not expect the Packers to take it so easy on your guys though. As long as Aaron has one leg under him, he's going to be problematic for every team he faces.



lol. it's possible that the colts might not be a major problem for the pats. but if i were you? i'd be more worried about seattle
than the patriots.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 17, 2015)

> The Colts won't be a major problem. I would not expect the Packers to take it so easy on your guys though. As long as Aaron has one leg under him, he's going to be problematic for every team he faces.



I worry most about the teams I feel confident about winning against, if that makes any sense.  And I would be very surprised to see Green Bay get past the Seahawks.  They are probably the only NFC that could, but with Rogers being hurt, I wonder how much of a chance they really have.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 17, 2015)

joshybo said:


> I worry most about the teams I feel confident about winning against, if that makes any sense.  And I would be very surprised to see Green Bay get past the Seahawks.  They are probably the only NFC that could, but with Rogers being hurt, I wonder how much of a chance they really have.



I was thinking that in the game when Suh stepped on his leg, but he pulled through and toughed it out. Short of Small Arms Fire, I don't know if he's easily stopped. I look forward to seeing how tomorrow works out. It will determine whether I care about the rest of the playoffs or not, lol.


----------



## dale (Jan 18, 2015)

jesus. seattle is playing like the jaguars or something.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

It's not looking good.  I hope this isn't a sign of things to come for the home team later this evening, haha.  My buddy is a Seahawks fan.  A real one.  He's been a fan since the 90's.  I hate how this is going for him right now.  Hopefully they will step up their game.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 18, 2015)

A friend of mine is a Seahawks fan too. I last saw him years before they were even in the Super Bowl though, sort of like I was a Saints fan even when they were terrible. Anyway t'is a little shocking. Guess the twelfth man is on injured reserve today :lol:


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

It's getting quiet in CenturyLink, for sure.


----------



## dale (Jan 18, 2015)

i think maybe the jacksonville jaguars maybe secretly went to seattle and put on seahawk uniforms for this game.


----------



## Blade (Jan 18, 2015)

dale said:


> i think maybe the jacksonville jaguars maybe secretly went to seattle and put on seahawk uniforms for this game.



The Seahawks were 12-4 on the season, most likely the '4' side of the team showed up for the game. The Packers are the same way, usually an elite crew but sometimes .....

The sudden death angle of the play-offs makes for great drama.:eagerness:


----------



## dale (Jan 18, 2015)

about damn time they did something. wilson needs to get his head in this game. even that long completion he just had was overthrown.


----------



## TKent (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow, there is hope!!


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 18, 2015)

TKent said:


> Wow, there is hope!!



It's bizarre. First half, Wilson completed passes only in the form of interceptions. A fifteen minute break, and they play like they've watched a football game or two. Sloppy to Stunning in fifteen minutes flat. 

bonkers.


----------



## TKent (Jan 18, 2015)

O.M.G.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow.

- - - Updated - - -

Insanity!


----------



## TKent (Jan 18, 2015)

Whaaaaaaat??


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 18, 2015)

Joshybo, I'm sorry, man. I doubted it could be done, and for the first half, it couldn't. Somebody must have given Wilson a football book during halftime or something.

I humbly stand corrected. It isn't over yet, but man alive. I thought we'd go through those guys like a bullet through a screen door, and I got surprised. 

I'm looking forward to overtime. Might just be a nailbiter. Or in my case, the nails are gone, I'm halfway to being a qualified wristbiter.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm rooting for the Seahawks for my friend only.  I want the Patriots to win it all, but this year's playoffs has been one for the ages!


----------



## TKent (Jan 18, 2015)

Aha... I thought I was getting some vamp vibes from you 



> I'm halfway to being a qualified wristbiter.


----------



## dale (Jan 18, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> Joshybo, I'm sorry, man. I doubted it could be done, and for the first half, it couldn't. Somebody must have given Wilson a football book during halftime or something.
> 
> I humbly stand corrected. It isn't over yet, but man alive. I thought we'd go through those guys like a bullet through a screen door, and I got surprised.
> 
> I'm looking forward to overtime. Might just be a nailbiter. Or in my case, the nails are gone, I'm halfway to being a qualified wristbiter.



i was thinking the opposite of you up until the game. i thought this would be a piece of cake for seattle.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

I also thought this was Seattle's to lose.  We'll see what happens for the rest of this game!


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 18, 2015)

Still, I made a Broadway Joe type prediction, and I've got a spooky feeling it might be an error to have said it, lol. Neither team is playing like they played in the first half. You tried to tell me I was backing the wrong team, lol. 

By the way, my laptop is a clear culprit in this matter. Just after the half I got the laptop out because the game was all bagged up. I pushed the power button and Wilson learned how to throw the ball to the guys who aren't dressed in white... If my beloved Packers lose in the playoffs because of my computer, I will not be a happy camper.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

Seahawks to the Super Bowl!

- - - Updated - - -

Now let's go Patriots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKent (Jan 18, 2015)

Woo hoo!







- - - Updated - - -

Haha, I don't really care about football, but that was an exciting game!


----------



## dale (Jan 18, 2015)

for being such a crappy 3 quarters of football, that 4th quarter went off like a bomb.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

Remember, TK.  Tom Brady is cute and we want him to win his game!


----------



## TKent (Jan 18, 2015)

Got it!


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

Go Patriots!


----------



## dale (Jan 18, 2015)

yeah. time for me to wrap my fingertips in band-aids now. they'll be bit down to the knuckles within an hour.
i just do not have a very confident feeling about now. lol


----------



## TKent (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry Dale, this is nothing personal, I promise.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 18, 2015)

joshybo said:


> Go Patriots!



Excellent idea, sir. You pick the airline, I'll pick the foreign country!


----------



## ppsage (Jan 18, 2015)

Golly


----------



## dale (Jan 18, 2015)

the colts have no fire tonight. playing really lukewarm.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

Let's hope they keep that style of playing up!


----------



## dale (Jan 18, 2015)

well, i guess "it could be worse" is about the best i can say now. what really sucks about the ordeal is that i ran out of beer.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

I made certain to go out earlier today to buy some more whiskey.  Preparation is the difference between our franchises, apparently, haha.


----------



## dale (Jan 18, 2015)

joshybo said:


> I made certain to go out earlier today to buy some more whiskey.  Preparation is the difference between our franchises, apparently, haha.



lol. indiana doesn't sell carry-out on sundays. i had a 30 pack but i went like WAY excessively overboard last night on it, so
didn't have enough left over.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

Lol, My hometown just started selling on Sundays four weeks ago.  It can be hard to account for the weekends.


----------



## dale (Jan 18, 2015)

only one thing left to do.....luck's gonna have to become a reckless ass gunslinger...do or die on every play.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

It ain't over 'til it's over.

- - - Updated - - -

But I hope that it's over already, Lol.


----------



## dale (Jan 18, 2015)

welp. that's pretty much a done deal. congrats. seattle v patriots.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you, however I won't celebrate until it's over.


----------



## dale (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 31, 2015)

STAY TUNED FOR THE SUPER BOWL AS WE WILL FINALLY ANSWER THE QUESTION.....

Will Bill Belichek be able to wiggle out of deflategate?

Oh yeah. There's supposed to be a game too :highly_amused:


----------



## joshybo (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, now that the Legion of Bruised Boom is so banged up, I feel a lot better about the Chancellor/Gronk matchup.


----------



## popsprocket (Jan 31, 2015)

You know, I've watched two games of NFL in my life, and both were the superbowl game, and I understand the rules better than I understand the rules for any Australian football codes.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 31, 2015)

I sort of like Australian Football (though admittedly I don't understand it much either :lol:  )


----------



## dale (Jan 31, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> STAY TUNED FOR THE SUPER BOWL AS WE WILL FINALLY ANSWER THE QUESTION.....
> 
> Will Bill Belichek be able to wiggle out of deflategate?
> 
> Oh yeah. There's supposed to be a game too :highly_amused:



2015 superbowl ring...


----------



## dale (Feb 1, 2015)

most boneheaded coaching call i've ever seen in my life. 1st down on the 1 yard line. you got 4 tries and lynch as your running back.
a man that had been bulldozing the defensive line all night. and you pass the ball? wtf? seattle would be superbowl champs right now if 
they had run the ball. oh well. at least the fistfight barroom style brawl at the end was funny. ha ha. GO COLTS!!!!!!


----------



## Folcro (Feb 1, 2015)

The secret to success in this world: Don't get caught cheating*

*And if you do, just make sure it's too late. It also won't hurt if league enforcement is as useless as it is in the NBA.


----------



## dale (Feb 1, 2015)

Folcro said:


> The secret to success in this world: Don't get caught cheating*
> 
> *And if you do, just make sure it's too late. It also won't hurt if league enforcement is as useless as it is in the NBA.



lol. you really can't even blame the seahawk players for that loss. darrell bevell basically handed the patriots
the lombardi trophy all by himself.


----------



## joshybo (Feb 1, 2015)

One of my best friends is a Seahawks fan and we were watching the game together.  Everyone there was rooting for the Seahawks and I had honestly prepared for the loss, because I figured that Marshawn would get the ball.  I would like to note that I correctly predicted the outcome of this game last week, but I didn't put any money on it.  Evidence:


----------



## dale (Feb 2, 2015)

the MVP award for the new england patriots in this superbowl should go to darrell bevell.


----------



## ppsage (Feb 2, 2015)

Well that sucks. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 2, 2015)

Boy I missed all the fun :lol:

I have a friend who is a big Seahawks fan too. He must have been crying into his handkerchief over this one.

Congrats on the Pats, Josh


----------



## dale (Feb 2, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Boy I missed all the fun :lol:
> 
> I have a friend who is a big Seahawks fan too. He must have been crying into his handkerchief over this one.
> 
> Congrats on the Pats, Josh



it was a really great superbowl game. usually the AFC championship is better than the superbowl. this year the afc chamionship
was a one-sided bore and the superbowl rocked. except for the halftime show. the halftime show was like diving into a bright, shiny
pit of utter stupidity.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 2, 2015)

dale said:


> it was a really great superbowl game. usually the AFC championship is better than the superbowl. this year the afc chamionship
> was a one-sided bore and the superbowl rocked. except for the halftime show. the halftime show was like diving into a bright, shiny
> pit of utter stupidity.





Maybe, but Katy Perry is still hot :lol:


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 2, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Maybe, but Katy Perry is still hot :lol:



but dem human chess pieces and sharks tho....

Everyone I was with last night didn't give a rip about either team and not gunna lie, the halftime show is what I remember.

And even though no one cared about either team, the house I was in was not happy at all with the results.


----------



## dale (Feb 2, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> but dem human chess pieces and sharks tho....
> 
> Everyone I was with last night didn't give a rip about either team and not gunna, the halftime show is what I remember.
> 
> And even though no one cared about either team, the house I was in was not happy at all with the results.



yeah. as soon as i saw the dancing jabber jaw sharks, it's like i actually felt my IQ drop by at least 20 points.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 2, 2015)

Hah, the shark on the left just didn't give a damn though, the internet loves him now. Ol' lefty is literally the only part of the superbowl I've seen, all credit to the Reddit.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 2, 2015)

dale said:


> yeah. as soon as i saw the dancing jabber jaw sharks, it's like i actually felt my IQ drop by at least 20 points.



The amazing part though was the fact that Lenny Kravitz and Missy Elliot were a part of it. 

Katy Perry was trying to pull a Kanye when he decided to collab with Paul McCartney. Now all the youngins think they're new artists :rofl:


----------



## BryanJ62 (Feb 2, 2015)

_*I feel so old.......*_


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2015)

I read a link where it said K.P. was performing satanic rituals and her whole half-time show was filled with illuminati symbolism. Her spells must've worked because I sure liked looking at her and then I _almost_ had to shake my booty when missy started getting my freak on. I resisted. That was close.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 2, 2015)

That damn Illuminati. Creepin' into everything. The sharks had to be the number one giveaway.


----------



## dale (Dec 13, 2015)

almost that time of year again. and my god, the colts are having a bad season. i did not expect that.
after picking up andre johnson and frank gore? i figured we'd go damn near undefeated. instead? we're
actually tied for 1st place in the AFC south, which is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2015)

As far as I can see the idea in the NFL is simply to make the payoffs so you can forget about the schedule and the standings and just play sudden death games where you have a chance to advance every time out.:encouragement:



dale said:


> we're
> actually tied for 1st place in the AFC south, which is pretty pathetic.



#-o:scratch:


----------



## dale (Dec 13, 2015)

Blade said:


> As far as I can see the idea in the NFL is simply to make the payoffs so you can forget about the schedule and the standings and just play sudden death games where you have a chance to advance every time out.:encouragement:
> 
> 
> 
> #-o:scratch:



lol. after just getting massacred in the game just now? i actually have to be a patriots fan tonight. as
long as the pats win tonight? we're still number 1 in our division. and andrew luck was listed as a "maybe"
to return next week earlier today. but after that game? i guarantee luck just went from "maybe playing next
week" to "definitely playing next week". god. i can already see myself cringing as i cheer for new england tonight. ha ha


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2015)

Go for it. I saw what was going on with Indy and thought best not to mention it.[-X Patriots are as good a bet as any generally.:thumbl:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey at least you have a shot at the playoffs. The Ravens are fighting for their highest draft pick in years :hopelessness:


----------



## joshybo (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the Pats game.  We are going to be in trouble seeding-wise if we don't win tonight.


----------



## dale (Dec 13, 2015)

joshybo said:


> I'm looking forward to the Pats game.  We are going to be in trouble seeding-wise if we don't win tonight.



and houston, much like the colts, knows exactly what the game means as far as the AFC south. so i expect jj watt to
be an absolute beast tonight. should be a good game.


----------



## dale (Jan 3, 2016)

colts are out. that hardly ever happens. there seemed to be a real coaching problem this season.
not sure if it was pagano or someone else. but we had a superbowl quality team, as far as players.
something went wrong. guess i'm gonna be a vikings and a broncos fan through the play-offs now. lol


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 3, 2016)

Broncos? (gag). I'm going with the Chiefs and Cardinals this year.

Ravens get a top ten draft pick Yay!


----------



## dale (Jan 3, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> Broncos? (gag). I'm going with the Chiefs and Cardinals this year.
> 
> Ravens get a top ten draft pick Yay!



lol. i gotta be a peyton manning fan for life, though. when he finally retires or moves from the broncos?
i'll cease to care about the broncos. but being from indianapolis? it's almost required i like any team he's on.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2016)

Come on Chargers, the Bengals need a first round bye!


----------



## Blade (Jan 4, 2016)

dale said:


> colts are out. that hardly ever happens. there seemed to be a real coaching problem this season.



I think that the problem in football, and perhaps in other sports as well, is that even if you have excellent players in most positions they are not really that much better than equivalent players on the other teams. 

If you have a great coach you have a big advantage because he is better able to organize his team and either communicate his desires or enforce them.
The combination of a great coach and a great quarterback can create a dynasty but otherwise teams tend to be roughly equal and their performance is unpredictable from one game to the next.

In any case I think great coaches can do a lot with little and mediocre ones can fail with lots of talent. The irony here is that it is the owners who get to decide who the coaches are going to be.:-k


----------



## dale (Jan 10, 2016)

i doubt there's gonna be a better game in the post-season than that pittsburgh/cincinatti game. 
that was bad ass. lol


----------



## dale (Feb 7, 2016)

happy to see peyton manning ride off into the sunset in style. totally gay halftime show, though. worst ever.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 7, 2016)

I can understand the Black History Month theme, but I feel as if they could have organized it better. It just didn't seem like it transitioned well. That tribute for our black artists was mediocre.


----------



## dale (Feb 7, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> I can understand the Black History Month theme, but I feel as if they could have organized it better. It just didn't seem like it transitioned well. That tribute for our black artists was mediocre.



pfft. is that what it was about? jesus. if i was black, i'd be plum shitty at that one. i don't believe in white guilt month anyway, though.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 7, 2016)

dale said:


> if i was black, i'd be plum shitty at that one.



Hey, there's a calling for you, Dale. Compete with P. Diddy, _Plum Shitty_. :thumbl:


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 7, 2016)

dale said:


> pfft. is that what it was about? jesus. if i was black, i'd be plum shitty at that one. i don't believe in white guilt month anyway, though.



The white guilt thing going around is fucking dumb, I agree. But black history month has nothing to do with it. If it was Black Pride Month, I'd agree with you.

Anyways, Superbowl over. I found out when I heard fireworks going off outside. I don't care much about football, but I'm glad the panthers lost, their cocky attitude finally caught up to them.


----------



## Winston (Feb 7, 2016)

It was a good, hard-played game. A lot of mistakes, but truly the best team won. 
I do think Manning should have just came out and called it quits tonight.  Everyone knows that if he plays another year, it most likely will end in disappointment.
Brett Farve, anyone?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't think he will play next year. He doesn't have Brett Favre's ego for one thing. Anyway, I'm no Broncos fan, but I'm very happy for Manning. Now he has the argument back that he was better than Brady (sorry, Josh) even if Brady did win more Super Bowls. PS- I've heard rumblings Brady might retire too. Is there any truth to that? If that's true and Manning retires too, It looks like the end of an era.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 8, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> I don't think he will play next year. He doesn't have Brett Favre's ego for one thing. Anyway, I'm no Broncos fan, but I'm very happy for Manning. Now he has the argument back that he was better than Brady (sorry, Josh) even if Brady did win more Super Bowls. PS- I've heard rumblings Brady might retire too. Is there any truth to that? If that's true and Manning retires too, It looks like the end of an era.



Nah, Brady said he wants to play into his 40's unless he soundly changed his mind.



> "I want to play for a long time, maybe 10 more (years)," the New England Patriots starting quarterback revealed on a conference call with New York reporters Wednesday, per Jeff Howe of the _Boston Herald_.





> "It's not always up to me; that's what my goals are," Brady said, viaDom Cosentino of NJ.com. "That's just what I'm hoping. It'll take a lot to achieve that. Obviously, a team has to want you. I love playing this sport. I love making the commitment to my teammates and my coaches, and hopefully I can go for a long time."



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...wants-to-play-in-the-nfl-for-another-10-years

As far as the game is concerned, the refs screwed up big time again and it effected the game big time.  The Panthers receiver caught the pass but they called it incomplete, and then the Panthers called for a review of the play.  Every announcer and even the officiating expert they have said it was a catch and that it should be overturned by the refs... well the horrible refs came back and said it wasn't a catch.  Then the next play, with the Panthers still backed up towards their endzone instead of at almost the 50 yard line where they should have been, Newton gets sacked and fumbles, and the Broncos recover it for a touchdown.  That wouldn't have happened if the refs would have gotten the call right.  The refs in the NFL have gotten horrible, and something needs to be done about it, because their mistakes are changing the outcomes of games.  Just like the refs screwed up the Bengals Steelers' game with their poor performance.


----------



## dale (Feb 8, 2016)

i saw bad calls on both sides of the ball. anyone who thinks the broncos won over ref calls must not have watched the game.
simply put....the denver defense slapped the panthers around like they were little girls. i was shocked at just how ineffective
cam newton was in that game.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 8, 2016)

dale said:


> i saw bad calls on both sides of the ball. anyone who thinks the broncos won over ref calls must not have watched the game.
> simply put....the denver defense slapped the panthers around like they were little girls. i was shocked at just how ineffective
> cam newton was in that game.



I'm not saying calls weren't bad on both sides, as I said the refs suck.  But they made a bad call on the catch and even had a chance to take a second look at it through instant replay and STILL got it wrong, and then the ensuing play the Broncos get the sack and the defensive touchdown.  That wouldn't have happened had the refs got the call right.  There wasn't any other bad call in the game as crucial as that one.  And yes, I watched the game, the whole game, the horrible halftime show, and all the commercials that were pretty terrible minus maybe the Dorito baby commercial.


----------



## ppsage (Feb 8, 2016)

Glad to see defense take charge. Thought Charlotte was vulnerable in the Seattle game too, except the Hawks' offense gave the game away in the first quarter.

ps What's a half-time show anyway? The thing I like best about the Super Bowl is a bathroom break long enough I don't have to strain.


----------



## dale (Feb 8, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> I'm not saying calls weren't bad on both sides, as I said the refs suck.  But they made a bad call on the catch and even had a chance to take a second look at it through instant replay and STILL got it wrong, and then the ensuing play the Broncos get the sack and the defensive touchdown.  That wouldn't have happened had the refs got the call right.  There wasn't any other bad call in the game as crucial as that one.  And yes, I watched the game, the whole game, the horrible halftime show, and all the commercials that were pretty terrible minus maybe the Dorito baby commercial.



yeah. i know it was a bad call. my point is...it wouldn't have mattered. i mean....the only reason the panthers even got the TD
they did is because talib made that stupid unsportsmanlike penalty. plainly...the panthers were no match in the 1st place.


----------

